

China Employes 30,000 "Internet Policemen" to Monitor Traffic - DanielBMarkham
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/10/02/technology/02skype.php

======
DanielBMarkham
I'm not sure if this is a startup opportunity or a political post. If nothing
else, from a technical standpoint, China's monitoring of its citizens must be
either a) hugely resource-intensive or b) having a lot of holes.

Maybe a little of each.

